# British bulk up thread!



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Well seeing as I have qualified for the inter over 80kg i need to get my ass into gear and get some mass on for the finals!!

i will be training 5-6 weeks on then 1 week deload where volume will be dropped by 80%

routine and diet should be in the zipped folder 

bulk.zip


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:


> Well seeing as I have qualified for the inter over 80kg i need to get my ass into gear and get some mass on for the finals!!
> 
> i will be training 5-6 weeks on then 1 week deload where volume will be dropped by 80%
> 
> routine and diet should be in the zipped folder


Good luck mate, cant use that zip for some reason but no doubt it will be sound, you know what your doing 

What you weighing in at at the mo bro?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Good luck mate, cant use that zip for some reason but no doubt it will be sound, you know what your doing
> 
> What you weighing in at at the mo bro?


Same!

All the best though Baz.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

YetiMan said:


> Same!
> 
> All the best though Baz.


Same as above, lol.

:biggrin:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Looking forward to see this thread progress bro, im sure your gonna look even better as you seem to improve by leaps by each show you do! im starting to see you mite actually have a future in this sport  good luk bro!


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks good DB. Best of luck with it.

I can't claim to fully understand the shrugs on day 3 though ?

Also, I didn't know you could multiply protein and carbs by 4 and fat by 9 to get approx calories. I will definitley be using that in future.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not sure what i am weighing.. i'll get on the scales later and let u know 

zip should be working? if not jamie is uploading it in a mo


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Looks good DB. Best of luck with it.
> 
> I can't claim to fully understand the shrugs on day 3 though ?this day is to work my posterior chain.. my weakest part and my traps are ****
> 
> Also, I didn't know you could multiply protein and carbs by 4 and fat by 9 to get approx calories. I will definitley be using that in future.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

For peanut head:

Diet:

2008 Bulk.doc

Training:

westside 08 bulk.doc


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Subscribed to this bud, you wil do well thats for sure.

As for traps, have you tried hanging shrugs?

(hanging as in like a pull up)


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

MXD said:


> Subscribed to this bud, you wil do well thats for sure.
> 
> * As for traps, have you tried hanging shrugs?*
> 
> ...


That sounds intense!

Baz, what is that "Cherry Active" stuff you have in there? What benefits does it provide mate? 

Lot of good cals, should stack on some decent mass mate, how long are you bulking for?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Cannot open it any chance you copy and paste it into the thread?

How long do you have to gain before you need to diet?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Con said:


> Cannot open it any chance you copy and paste it into the thread?
> 
> How long do you have to gain before you need to diet?


have you tried the links magictorch has posted mate?


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey DB, nice detail on the thread good luck man. Your diet looks spot on for the clean bulk but I bet its fuking hard work to get all lot that down your neck each day.

It would be good to see what other supps/gear you'll be taking to assist you.

Also a question regarding your training - why have you chose to train how you do i.e. the upper/lower splits? Is this just for the bulk or do you always train like this?

I'm a fan of a 5 day one bodypart per day split and I thought that most competitors did this. I'm not questioning what you are doing as your physique clearly shows its working, I was just cruious about this routine and why you chose it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> have you tried the links magictorch has posted mate?


Nah i am a dumb **** i only just seen it now:jerk: 

Nice diet unbelievable that little food adds up to that many cals i had to count it up i didnt believe it at first:beer1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah con it doesnt look like much food does it?

will have to re run the calculations just to double check..

Am1Evil- yeah i have trained similar to this for the last 18 months and made really good gains.. single body split does nothing for me!

getting that food down is actually really easy..

have about 14-16 weeks before i have to diet mate.. but hopefully i'll stay lean anyway so that should make it all easier

Cap- Cherry active is my sponsor dude! go check it out.. an anti oxidant company, aids in recovery


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> yeah con it doesnt look like much food does it?
> 
> will have to re run the calculations just to double check..
> 
> ...


Quality mate!!!!

Do they supply all your supps?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

they supply all my anti oxidents until december this year.. depending on how i do at the british i guess!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:


> yeah con it doesnt look like much food does it?
> 
> will have to re run the calculations just to double check..
> 
> ...


nice one bro, I had a butchers -

*Benefits of CherryActive consumption:*



Improved Recovery


Restful Sleep


Performance Maintenance

Health Protection

CherryActive products are taken by elite athletes and sports professionals to help their muscles recover quickly from strenuous training and competition, to reduce the effects of Delayed Onset of Muscle Soreness (DOMS), and to help promote restful sleep.

sounds good!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

all looks good!!!good luck wi it

all bin well il say hello at brits


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Good luck dude.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

First day back in the gym last night.. (felt strange hard to get motivated)

upper body

incline bench-3x6 reps 120 kg

weighted hammer grip chins- me+ 20kg 3x8

weighted dips- me+40kg 3x8

bent over rows- 4x10 100kg-120kg

pull overs- 3x12 34kg dumbell

upright rows- 3x10 60kg

lat raises 2x15 reps

then did an ab workout.. in serious pain today as i never train abs!

finished off with 20 mins x-trainer

didnt go very heavy today as alot of those exercises i havent done for a while..plus just had 10 days off etc..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> First day back in the gym last night.. (felt strange hard to get motivated)
> 
> upper body
> 
> ...


Good work on the abs mate, and that looks like a good exercise in the middle there lol


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Deads and squats in the same day? How does that work out for you...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ethos said:


> Deads and squats in the same day? How does that work out for you...


not too bad mate as i only really go light that day for the squats


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I think i may try this in the autumn, good luck mate


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

DB said:


> not too bad mate as i only really go light that day for the squats


Cool, I want to work more on my lower body too so just getting some ideas.

:thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

OK..

Last night was ...

Deadlift 3 x warm up sets then

3x10 reps 180kg

Squats 3x15 100kg

lying leg curl 3x12

seated ham curl 3x10

extentions 3x15reps

3x high rep failure on shrugs 140kg barbell

finished off with 20 mins cardio

good session which took 1hr 10 mins including cardio and perving at the muff in my gym 

legs feel so sore today as havent trained them for 4 weeks or so.. traps are really sore also which is great as i have trouble getting them to grow


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like u well on the way on looking better bro! keep it up!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I love progress/competition threads!

I saw you at the pompey show so i'll be subscribing to this


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

should have come and said hello matey


----------



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

agreed with what said earlier, i cant believe how you got 4000+ cals in your diet when there doesnt look alot of food. looks a nice bulking diet good luck!

have you got any links for the westside routine? wouldnt mind giving that a try for 6-8 weeks


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well feel free to check my calculations but they should be correct!

fuk eating chicken&rice evry 2.5 hours when bulking if i dont have to! YUK! eggs are easy and full of calories..

Notts... some info in here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/17178-db-s-bulking-routine-06-07-a.html


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

DB said:


> OK..
> 
> Last night was ...
> 
> ...


I've probably missed a trick mate but how come you've had a break from training - 4 weeks for legs and 10 days or so for upper body ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Did a show 2 weeks ago mate so stop training quads about 3 weeks before and hams about 10 days before...

whereas upper body i kept in till the last week

if you stop training legs more detail comes out


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That zip file worked for me.

I might just try that routine.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

DB said:


> should have come and said hello matey


i barely plucked up the balls to speak to james L and only because i knew his name lol. I couldnt shout "oi, you" 

I'm a shy one


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yesterday was rep upper day..

wide grip chin 3x12

Seated smith shoulder press 2x80kg 10 reps 1x100kg 8 reps

lat raises 4x12 16kg

seated machine press 3x15 reps

Bent over rows 1x12 100kg 2x12 120kg 1x15 100kg

seated plate loader row 3x12 with a low seat targetting upper back

EZ bb curls 3x12

EZ standing skulls 3x12

abs&calves followed by only 10 mins cardio as my guts are playing havoc with me at the mo and had to go 'relieve' myself..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looks good mate, all them eggs catching you up eh?


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

You've gone huge mate!

Diary Barry days you were big but different league now


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Haha SHib! blast from the past mate hows things?



J said:


> Looks good mate, all them eggs catching you up eh?


**** knows but something aint agreeing with me! been like this for nearly a week now!


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Things are actually good at the moment 

Started training again as a gym opened up a minute walk away from my work place.

btw you tried digestive enzymes? I'm consuming close 5000 cals and without the enzymes I spent more time in the toilets then out


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

na i haven't mate..

which ones u using?


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Quest, think you can get em from h&b.

Udo's choice are better but cost way more.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Shib, welcome back.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

trained legs this morning at 7:30am

squats 4x6 150kg super slow and deep

walking lunges, 2x16 steps 20kg each hand

SLDL 4x15 reps

seated hammy curls 3x12

one legged extentions 3x8 each leg

the one legged extentions really screwed me up they are so painful! legs have been in agony all day and only worse 2mrw i bet!

finished off with 2 sets of hanging leg raises and then 1 set crunches followed by 20 mins x-trainer and stretched the legs out after..

got some pics from my show so here they are!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i'll be following this. i eat a lot of eggs, get a pro-biotic drink like actimel, i think that what it is, they stop the bloated feeling you get aswell.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Impressive mate. I really like the confidence on your face while posing, but then again, you had me at hi...lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL winger u slag! 

I dont really get the bloat from eggs although if i touch pasta i look 7months pregnant for the rest of the day!


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey DB, nice thread and you look good in the pics. One thing i would say is that your tan looks a little light - is this just the lights making you look lighter or was it done on purpose? I think you may benefit from being a shade or two darker next time on stage.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yes mate i was far too light used a different tan which i didnt really get on with..

back to pro tan next time


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thats what you get for letting your bitch do your tan LMAO

-Sorry Lisa x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Thats what you get for letting your bitch do your tan LMAO
> 
> -Sorry Lisa x


LOL yeah i was gettin fuked over from all angles wasn't I! lol


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Thats what you get for letting your bitch do your tan LMAO
> 
> -Sorry Lisa x


 :gun:lol thanks j. i actually told him before he went on stage that i though he needed to be darker but he wouldnt listen

but that is baz all over never listens to what i have to say lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> :gun:lol thanks j. i actually told him before he went on stage that i though he needed to be darker but he wouldnt listen
> 
> *but that is baz all over never listens to what i have to say *lol


Hell no! i know your 'dieting' advice! i dont think it'd do me much good do u young lady?!

shame i didnt go for my original posing tune tho.. that would have been so perfect for u!:gun:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Trained upper today..

3x12 wide grip chins

3x5 130kg incline bench- felt really nice performed super slow

4x12 EZ barbell bent over rows.. bar plus 100kg

3x15 flat dumbell press 38kg

3x10 plate loading row machine

lat raises 3x12

3x10-15 dumbbell pullovers 38kg

finished off with one legged calf raises and 25 mins x-trainer

all my chest work is done super slow as i tore my pec a year or 2 back and still scares me..

nice..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Your comp shots look awesome man, very thick and aesthetic physique, quads and that back dbl bi look immense!

Your all so extremely strong. Ever thought about a PL comp ?

(If you haven't entered one allready..)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheers dude! i need to get some more size as i'm pretty big boned so its tough to fill out and look 'complete' abs are **** also..

i think my strength is average tho nothign to shout about?

my deadlift is ok at 260kg the rest are pretty normal and i dispise squatting! (i still do it tho.. rarely go above 140/160kg)

i changed my training to doing all the reps super slow.. like that bench press today was probably 4 secs on the negative with no lock out on the push either.. just like to keep it all under tension and avoid injuries!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Mate your massive, how much are you weighing (kgs), 260k deadlift is immense, much potential if you ever do cross over to pl.

Do you do DE work with your routine?

Super slow reps are ace, make you ache or what.. spesh with 130k.. lol

I like to cycle between time under tension with explosive positives and just explosive lifting.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

DE? sorry dude lost me..

weighing about 107 in the morning before brekkie and post slash


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

DE = dynamic effort like speed work, good for strength.

I do;

45% 2*12

55% 2*10

65% 2*8

Good stuff, helps with explosiveness.

Also, do you wear wraps for your squats?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh.... na, no dynamic effort matey.. I struggle to see the relevance to bodybuilding.. may chuck it in one day to see what happens..

never wear wraps or a belt..as i can see myself forgetting it one day and trying to do the same and BAM.. new knee please...

only things i use are lifting straps purely coz i'll look like bloody popeye if my forearms carry on growing! lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol fare enough, keep up the good work man your looking immense :lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

lisa said:


> :gun:lol thanks j. i actually told him before he went on stage that i though he needed to be darker but he wouldnt listen
> 
> but that is baz all over never listens to what i have to say lol


Cut him off and he will listen, trust me on that! Oh wait, my wife is calling, "yes dear?"....lol




DB said:


> only things i use are lifting straps purely coz i'll look like bloody popeye if my forearms carry on growing! lol


So you use lifting straps while masturbating?


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Bump

Any updates on diet/routine mate?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

oh sh1t lol!

ok trained upper today:

wide grip chins 3x12

standing military barbell 3x8 - 90kg

bent over BB rows 4x12 120kg

smith behind the neck presses 3x12 machine plus 70kg

plate loading machine row 3x10

seated lat raises 3x12 18kg

upright rows 2x12 65kg

skulls 3x10 60kg

abs&20mins cardio


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Not been on here latley mate as far to busy but you look awsume mate hats of to you good luck in your next comp mate i'll try to keep an eye on your thread best of luck to you,Also gonna copy your training routine,You have come on so far in a few years keep it up.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

How much you weighing in at baz...

90kg Militaries....for reps!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Shib said:


> How much you weighing in at baz...
> 
> 90kg Militaries....for reps!


He is a beast for sure. :thumb:

Do you have a little kip or are they strict?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

strict for the first set then i probably tend to bounce a lil towards the end...

weighing about 17st3 i think


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

nice, and your bulking up to 18?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice DB, but then again I think you know that my man.

I just noticed you are a mod, there goes the neighborhood.....lol...j/k.

In my book DB is the best!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Shib said:


> nice, and your bulking up to 18?


No idea dude! lets see what happens 

cheers winger!! :thumb:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

So what page has the pics of you in your pants?

:whistling:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL Tat!

Training this morning at 7:30.. was HARDWORK!

Narrow hammer grip chins + 20kg 3x8

incline bench 3x15 100kg (no spotter so stayed light)

bent over rows 3x10 120kg

weighted dips + 40kg 3x8

lat pull down 3x10

upright rows 3x10 70kg

concentration curls 22kg 2x10

10 mins cardio as hard to rush to get to work


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pussy you can go bigger than 100kg without a spotter!

:tongue:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Pussy you can go bigger than 100kg without a spotter!
> 
> :tongue:


Bump


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Any changes in diet Baz?


----------

